# Volumen und Masse



## Rycon (7. Jun 2012)

Die Berechnung (Volumen und Masse) soll über 2 Unterprogramme erfolgt. Aluminiumrohr und Stahlrohr) die bei den Unter Programme habe ich geschrieben.

Das Transportgewicht eines LKW darf 20 Tonnen nicht überschreiten.

Ich komme nur hier nicht weiter.

Ich muss eine Funktion erstellen, das nach jedem aufgeladenem z.B Rohr die Angabe des aktuellen Ladegewichts erscheint und wenn das Ladegewícht überschritten wird, soll die Ausgabe erscheint, dass z.b dieses Rohr nicht mehr verladen werdan kann.


----------



## Gast2 (7. Jun 2012)

Hast du auch ne Frage dazu, oder wollst du uns nur mitteilen was du machst?


----------



## Rycon (7. Jun 2012)

hier komme ich net weiter ich weiß nicht wie das machen soll, deswegen wende ich mich in diesem Forum

Ich muss eine Funktion erstellen, das nach jedem aufgeladenem z.B Rohr die Angabe des aktuellen Ladegewichts erscheint und wenn das Ladegewícht überschritten wird, soll die Ausgabe erscheint, dass z.b dieses Rohr nicht mehr verladen werdan kann.


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Jun 2012)

Zeig doch mal her was du bisher gemacht hast, wie soll man dir denn sonst helfen?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jun 2012)

durch Wiederholen von Sätzen zeigst du Ignoranz, erzeugst Ablehnung, nicht zu empfehlen..

wenn du gar nichts vorgibst, ist die erste Frage/ Aufgabe an dich, ein HelloWorld-Programm zu schreiben, bekannt + erfolgreich?
ach jetzt sehe ich "die bei den Unter Programme habe ich geschrieben.", na dann zeige diese doch für bisschen Einblick,

bevor es und die komplizierte Funktion geht gibt es reichlich zu tun,
eine Klasse für den LKW schreiben, die 20 Tonnen einbringen, die Rohre wie gesagt,
das Erzeugen eines einzelnen Rohes + Einfügen,

alles wichtige Bestandteile, die man erst diskutieren/ sehen muss, bevor es an die fragliche Funktion geht,
je mehr du davon schon hast, hier als Code zeigst usw., desto eher kann man über weitere Mitarbeit nachdenken

freilich steht es dir auch zu, diesen Code lieber für zu behalten,
alternativ könntest du durch schlau gestellte Fragen positiv auffallen a la
'ich kann ein Rohr von 5 Tonnen einfügen, welches Restgewicht muss ich prüfen' usw.,
wobei das ein ziemlich simples Beispiel war, echte Probleme sind dabei ja auch nicht zu sehen

wenn dir Formulieren schwerfällt und du Code nicht posten willst, dann wird es wirklich extrem eng hier 


edit:
Final_Striker schreibt dasselbe in einer Zeile


----------

